# Drum Programing...SOB!EZ Drummer?



## the xkill X (Feb 2, 2007)

I think drum programing is every guitarist worst nightmare when doing a solo project.Well my friends ive been using my set up is MAC-Logic Express 7.2 and garage band.PC-Fruit loops...Ive notice quite a bit of you use fruit loops. There drums samples dont satistfiy me when it comes to sound quality. For Hardware Drum Machine Im using a korg Er-1 which ive come to use alot but the process in which creating numerous or new loops and samples is a pain in the ass. Youd know if had one of these things.. Im thinking about my next investment into EZ Drummer Program,and Hows it compair to battery 3? I need a program thats unlimited when it comes to samples and sounds.kits.beats.rhythm patterns.loops. suggestions?


----------



## Alpo (Feb 2, 2007)

Well, EZDrummer is fairly limited when it comes to different kits, though it does have several different snares, bassdrums and cymbals. But the sound is absolutely amazing! It is very tastefully preprocessed, so it sounds great out of the box, and there's still room for tweaking. 

The DFH expansion is perfect for faster and heavier stuff. It sits really well in a mix and cuts nicely.

The included MIDI files make it really easy to program great drum tracks fast. I usually find everything I need in the MIDI library and with minor tweaks I can really fit into the song.


----------



## the xkill X (Feb 2, 2007)

do you happen to have any samples that i could hear?


----------



## Alpo (Feb 2, 2007)

I suggest you take a listen to the demos here:

Product demos

Artist demos

The product demos are the sounds you get straight out of the box.


----------



## Shorty (Feb 2, 2007)

The EZ Drummer - DFH samples are fantastic. They can be totally tonally changed using traditional mixing techniques. Instead of force feeding you a tonally flat heavily processed kit, you get a nice set of natural raw drum sounds that you can apply your own processing logic to 

Alpo is totally on the money with his post, the included MIDI files are good for alot of quick song writing and if you want to tinker, bring out the piano roll in your sequencer/DAW and away you go.

I'l post up a demo of a simple recording using EZ Drummer + DFH when I am home from work/pub later


----------



## Alpo (Feb 2, 2007)

Actually, the DFH EZX samples are processed, but not too heavily. The default bass drum, for example, is "Sonor extreme EQ," but I didn't find it quite as "extreme" as I feared. It actually sounds pretty natural, and doesn't have that "click" sound that I was afraid it would. Instead it has a very nice, natural but tight sound that cuts really well and has a nice punchiness to it.


----------



## Ror3h (Feb 2, 2007)

EZdrummer and the DFH add on are awesome. 
If you wanna hear some stuff thats been done with it, all the songs on my myspace page have been done using it.
www.myspace.com/ror3hmusik
The top two have the best mix though IMO, and you might want to download them to see how it really sounds, myspace music player is a bit crappy.
Rory


----------



## the xkill X (Feb 2, 2007)

is there any electronic drums? or all the samples acoustic


----------



## Alpo (Feb 2, 2007)

All the samples are acoustic drums.


----------



## Drew (Feb 2, 2007)

Fruity Loops really comes into it's own when you start importing your own samples. There's a ton of free sample kits on the net, and one in particular who's name eludes me (something like n-kit) is supposed to be excellent.

Also, the biggest part in programming drums is to learn how to "think" like a drummer. Start by trying to program some existing beats in Fruity Loops - "When the Levee Breaks" is a good starting point.


----------



## Alpo (Feb 2, 2007)

Yeah, you really should have a basic understanding of how drums are played.


----------



## Shorty (Feb 3, 2007)

Here is a quick example of EZDrummer with DFH expansion. I used my base creation setup and then a quick drum track & some guitars scratch tracked 

Setup:

Schecter Omen 7 & Shine 5 string bass
FL Studio using PODXT Live as ASIO recording
EZD multichannel setup with 10% comp and no room
Snare gated and fed into a master reverb wet mixed into a master drum bus
Cymbals into a lighter reverb into master drum bus
Hi-Hat into a de-esser into light reverb into master drum bus
Kick into master bus (no verb)
4 tracked guitars into a reverb & eq-ed into a master bus
Bass (no verb) 

All fed into a master stereo bus with EQ and a hint of Ozone 3 mastering (for a bit of brightness).

With some tinkering, you can really get some power out of EZD 

[MEDIA]http://www.dnpdynamic.com/no_go_example.mp3[/MEDIA]


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 3, 2007)

Drew said:


> Fruity Loops really comes into it's own when you start importing your own samples. There's a ton of free sample kits on the net, and one in particular who's name eludes me (something like n-kit) is supposed to be excellent.



NS7Kit. it sounds like crap for me.. well, its mostly good, but one thing kills it for me. in FL, you cant really adjust the hit velocity so the crash cymbal is high as fuck in the mix. always. 

I think that you need to give EZ Drummer a shot, its leagues and leagues beyond FL.


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Feb 3, 2007)

I couldn't resist anymore and bought EZ drummer and the DFH expansion a few days ago and my computer won't run it!!!.....yet. I can browse the midi library (although my PC is noticeably struggling at this point) when I drag and drop a groove onto my instrument track and try to play it everything goes to shit and pro tools crashes and complains about hardware buffer sizes!  

 
I'm thinking that between XP and pro tools there isn't enough ram left over to run EZ. I only have 512mb but I have another gig coming this week along with a dedicated hard drive so HOPEFULLY it should run! Can't friggin wait to get it up and running though, the samples in the library sound killer!


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 3, 2007)

my laptop has that and it runes EZD just fine, but im using nuendo for it, though...


----------



## the xkill X (Feb 4, 2007)

does anyone have battery 3 i wounder how the two would compair. Because EZ drummer does seem dumby proof to use. But battery 3 has more of the drum sample sounds and beats i would need...Acoustic/electric drums.But is it user friendly? Before this i was sampling and using reason 3.0 which is amazing. But takes a long ass time to master...


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Feb 4, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> my laptop has that and it runes EZD just fine, but im using nuendo for it, though...



Hmm, yeah I thought that I would at least be able to run it to a degree without complete meltdown  It's definately nothing to do withthe h/w buffer size as I've increased that to maximum and it had no effect. Maybe protools is more RAM hungry  

I'll try again when my new RAM gets here and if still doesn't work you'll probably see a panicked cry for help on here!


----------



## Benzesp (Mar 5, 2007)

I use FL studio, Pirated copy. I've used it fot the past 3 years I reall like it. I dont use any of their kits, I use samples from my Alessis DM pro module and load them into FL. I have 6 or seven diffrent kits That I mix and match from. Sounds good, is good. You definatley want to have good drum, hats, etc.. samples then you can go nuts from there, I've been doing this for so long it doesnt take me long to whip something out. As sombody else already said it helps to have a good knowledge of how drums are played. 
Two words. bit torrent..


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Mar 7, 2007)

Oh by the way my problem was entirely due to RAM. I installed an extra gig and it runs like a dream!


----------



## right_to_rage (Apr 7, 2007)

Ror3h said:


> EZdrummer and the DFH add on are awesome.
> If you wanna hear some stuff thats been done with it, all the songs on my myspace page have been done using it.
> www.myspace.com/ror3hmusik
> The top two have the best mix though IMO, and you might want to download them to see how it really sounds, myspace music player is a bit crappy.
> Rory




Hey man, can you give me some info on your set up? What type of computer/recording program did you use for sequencing, ect. did you have to edit the existing midi files to get that drum solo at the beginning? Also on breif excursion how did you get the string sound?


----------



## Ror3h (Apr 7, 2007)

right_to_rage said:


> Hey man, can you give me some info on your set up? What type of computer/recording program did you use for sequencing, ect. did you have to edit the existing midi files to get that drum solo at the beginning? Also on breif excursion how did you get the string sound?



Hey, I just use my podxt into cubase. My pc is like 3 years old now, 1 gig of ram which is plenty to run EZdrummer + cubase.
Yeah you have to program the drums yourself to get the best out of EZdrummer, the preset beats are kinda poo tbh.
That string sound is made using reason 3's "orkester" samples, its really nice.
Cheers,
Rory


----------



## machinegunriffer82 (May 24, 2007)

Hi guys, I just got ez drummer to use in cubase, and Im just having one problem, its stupid the starting line ,that starts the track when u press play is moving really slow now, the first time i used it didnt do that, but I think i probaly pressed something. So yeah if u guys no any good cubase site or 
know why it would do this please help thanx alot.


----------

